
VPNs in the UAE are now prohibited and you could face fines of up to $545,000 - walterbell
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/if-you-get-caught-using-vpn-uae-you-will-face-fines-545000-1572888
======
asmadi
Is this true or rumor ?!

